# HK P30 mags needed



## gfotwins1995 (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone know where 2 of these can be found? I have not found even one website with any...
tumbleweed


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

pm sent...


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Not sure....*

Not sure if you are still looking or if others are, but the HK Factory had them in stock a few weeks ago. I picked up six factoruy mags at about $35.00 a piece.


----------



## gfotwins1995 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Thank you Sonny*

I did get one from the HK Factory. Thank you for the followup.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

http://www.topgunsupply.com/hk-p30-magazine.html

Here are some but they're $45.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

CDNN has (maybe had) them in stock for $39.-- IIRC.


----------

